
Rebble with a Cause: How Pebble Watches Were Granted an Afterlife - modeless
https://www.ifixit.com/News/rebble-with-a-cause-how-pebble-watches-got-their-amazing-afterlife
======
mdorazio
I'm actually surprised there isn't a small and cheap off the shelf internal
hardware solution that could be used to rebuild a Pebble equivalent. I know
driving the display is probably a pain, but China has been pumping out smart
watches and components for a while now.

